# Guess who's here?



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Little (or Li'l) Smokie!! You can read the first part of her story here: http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/141984-smokeys-doppelganger.html

As of April 21, I hadn't seen her and had been getting worried. My sons and I had planned to go looking for her the next day (April 22), but my asthma was acting up and the cold weather was making breathing difficult, so I actually ended up being admitted the hospital at 4:30am on April 22. Turns out that not only did I have an asthma attack, I had pneumonia. Well, that put a damper on the plans of looking for her.

I came home from the hospital the next day (Saturday, April 23, my birthday), which was okay, but I had missed my birthday/Easter dinner since I was in the hospital most of the day. I knew that no one had had a chance to look for her, so I was resigned to the fact that she may not be around anymore.

On Easter Sunday, my boys were restless and they both went outside to play at different times. While they were outside, my mom called to check on me and see how I was feeling. My daughter had answered the phone and was talking to her. Just as she handed me the phone, my son, Michael, opened the front door and said, "Mom! We found Li'l Smokie!!" My daughter practically shoved the phone in my hand and ran outside to see her. After I was able to get off the phone with my mom, I went outside to the patio to see her. We think she might be pregnant. She's a little round in the middle and her teats are slighty pink and sticking out a bit.

My daughter and I were able to convince her dad (although very grudgingly) to let us bring her in so that we could get her spayed. If she is pregnant, as much as I don't like this, I'm going to have the kittens aborted. Li'l Smokie is a tiny little thing and if she goes through this pregnancy, I don't want anything to happen to her. I think that considering how little she is, that if she goes through the pregnancy, the kittens will be too big to pass through the birth canal and I don't have a car where I can load her up and take her to the emergency vet. I think the wear and tear on her little body would be terrible. So, I'm aborting to save her life. She's the important one.

When we do bring her to the vet, I'm going to have him/her look at her back feet. I don't think she was declawed, but her back claws are missing. I wish I had a picture of her back feet, but just like a typical kitten, she doesn't sit still for anything. And she's also a fearless little girl. Star might be scared of her, since she hissed and tried to swipe at him (and he's the biggest cat in the house.) Lucky is very curious and has sniffed at her and touched noses with her. She's hissed, but he's not fazed. And Midnight is unsure about her right now. However, before we do anymore brief intros, we'll get her spayed first.

And now, without further ado, introducing, Li'l Smokie!!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

She is so beautiful! What color are her eyes- they almost look aqua?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

They're green, just like my Shmoo's were. I think it was the lighting in my son's room that made her eyes appear aqua.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

She's purdy!

I don't fault you for wanting to abort kittens. Your logic is perfectly reasonable in my opinion (especially if you _barely_ got permission to let her stay... what would "the boss" say about a bunch of kittens for another 8 weeks?)

Nebbie's eyes do that. They're yellow, but almost look slightly green sometimes...since my whole house is blue (carpet, walls, bed clothes, couch, etc.), it reflects and makes them a really pale lime color.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

She's so beautiful!


----------



## Cat24 (Mar 18, 2010)

OMG, she looks sooo much like my smokey too, we're pretty sure she was pregnant when she went in for her spay but because it was done through the rescue who homed her kittens I didn't ask. She just finally starting to gain some weight, I'm impressed she had a successful birth the last time, I relaly didn't want to tempt fate as she's a tiny girl too....good luck with her, she looks like a sweetie!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! Congrats on the new kitty! She's adorable. I hope she's not pregnant and just fat.. I think that our Misa was probably pregnant too before she was spayed.


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

prrretty!!!! <3 i especially love the pics in which she has her eyes have closed (probably because of the flash), looks like Dale in the early morning, haha! <3


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

konstargirl said:


> I hope she's not pregnant and just fat.


No, she's more than likely pregnant. She's a skinny little thing...except for her belly. Either my daughter or I will try to get pictures of her little tummy. When we do, I'll post them.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh she's beautiful! Incredible eyes!! :love2 She really _does _look like Smokey! Best of luck with her!!!


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

I followed your link from my thread about our new kiten Samson.

Li'l Smokie is beautiful. I read your other posts about her spay and how you've decided to keep her. I'm glad she's helping with the loss of your other Smokie. Sending her big cuddles and hoping her stitches arent bothering her too much : )


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

She's doing great! Got her stitches out on Friday and now we're ready to let her out so she can explore the rest of the house..lolololol!


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Aw good news! Glad its all come together


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Awww, so sweet! Her breed looks like a Russian Blue.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I love her coloring!


----------

